# [SOLVED] AMD R7 370+gentoo-sources 4.8 [almost] blank screen

## manwe_

Hi *.

I have a problem with gentoo-sources 4.8 and my AMD R7 370. On kernel 4.7 eveything is working fine. Here's config: http://pastebin.com/6xB6uKsx Almost the same config on 4.8.3: http://pastebin.com/5vNAkBRB

When 4.8.3 starts (via UEFI stub) I only see this on one screen: https://transfer.sh/PfPVJ/img-20161025-143601.jpg other are blank (suspend). System starts "underneath". 

Any ideas?Last edited by manwe_ on Tue Oct 25, 2016 2:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Buffoon

Maybe you should try and disable this: CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

My 2¢.

----------

## manwe_

Nope, didn't help: https://transfer.sh/esRxt/img-20161025-152140.jpg

----------

## chithanh

```
CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="iwlwifi-7265D-16.ucode i915/skl_dmc_ver1.bin intel/ibt-hw-37.8.10-fw-1.10.3.11.e.bseq intel/ibt-hw-37.8.bseq brcm/BCM20702A1-0b05-17cb.hcd radeon/pitcairn_ce.bin radeon/pitcairn_mc.bin radeon/pitcairn_me.bin radeon/pitcairn_pfp.bin radeon/pitcairn_rlc.bin radeon/pitcairn_smc.bin radeon/TAHITI_uvd.bin radeon/TAHITI_vce.bin"
```

I think kernel 4.8 uses some additional firmware compared to 4.7, specifically radeon/pitcairn_k_smc.bin for the revised pitcairn chips.

----------

## manwe_

It worked  :Smile:  Thanks a lot.

----------

